# Lowrance Echolote -> Ende der Garantie = Ende Reparatur??



## Dingsi (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo Forum

Habe in nem anderen Forum aufgeschnappt, das Lowrance keine Reparatur nach abgelaufener Garantiezeit mehr vornimmt.

Kann das sein??? Ich glaub da nicht so recht dran.|kopfkrat


----------



## Stoney0066 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Echolote -> Ende der Garantie = Ende Reparatur??*

Kann ich dir nicht beantworten, aber die wären ja schön blöd so ne Einnahmequelle abzulehnen... ;-)


----------



## jkc (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Echolote -> Ende der Garantie = Ende Reparatur??*

Nö, so blöd ist das nicht, denn alternativ bleibt nur ein Neukauf.




Ich kenne das nur so, dass die keine Geräte reparieren. Habe mich selbst aber nie darum bemüht. 

Wie wäre es denn mit einer (fiktiven) Reparaturanfrage an die Firma selbst, oder auch die Frage nach einem Reparaturservice für den Kunden. Denn in deren Informationsmaterialien / -Räumen ist meines Wissens nichts dergleichen zu finden.

Grüße JK


----------



## Blindfischer (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Echolote -> Ende der Garantie = Ende Reparatur??*

Ich denke mal, das hängt eher damit zusammen welches Echolot Du hast.
Bei den einfachen 90€ Geräten kostet es schon mehr wenn die das aufschrauben, geschweige denn prüfen was damit ist, beim HDS für ein paar k€ sieht das bestimmt anders aus




Gruß


Dirk


----------



## loete1970 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Echolote -> Ende der Garantie = Ende Reparatur??*

Vielleicht sollte in dem anderen Forum auch nur der andere Hersteller gehyped werden....


----------



## Fordfan (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Echolote -> Ende der Garantie = Ende Reparatur??*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, das hängt eher damit zusammen welches Echolot Du hast.
> Bei den einfachen 90€ Geräten kostet es schon mehr wenn die das aufschrauben, geschweige denn prüfen was damit ist, beim HDS für ein paar k€ sieht das bestimmt anders aus
> 
> Gruß Dirk



Genau so iss es, bei Echoloten im höherem Preisniveau wird versucht das Echo zu reparieren. Bei "kleinpreisigen" Echos ist eine Reparatur wirtschaftlich unrentabel, da ein neues Echo billiger kommt als die Reparatur. Wir hatten mal eine Anfrage für einen Kunden gemacht, da wäre die Reparatur mit doppeltem Preis zu buche geschlagen, wie ein neues gleichwertiges Echolot gekostet hätte.

Info siehe hier:

Das 5-Jahre-Advantage-Programm bietet umfassenden Support für fünf Jahre, einschließlich Upgrade-Optionen zur Aufrüstung zu Produkten auf dem aktuellen Stand der Technik.

Zitat:
_"Der Verbraucher/Kunde kann sich an den Technischen Kundendienst wenden, um die Autorisierung der Warenrücksendung (RMA) zu beantragen, oder sein Produkt online registrieren und eine RMA erstellen._
_Wenn sich bei der Produktprüfung ein Mangel zeigt, 
kann sich der Verbraucher an den Technischen Kundendienst oder an seinen Händler wenden, um das Produkt zu ersetzen oder aufzurüsten. Die Preise sind davon abhängig, ob die Garantie für das mangelhafte Gerät bereits abgelaufen ist oder nicht.

Sollte sich bei der Produktprüfung kein Mangel zeigen, 
muss der Verbraucher die Überprüfung im Prüfstand bezahlen und das Produkt wird zurückgeschickt."_
Zitat Ende


Gruß Rene


----------



## jkc (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Echolote -> Ende der Garantie = Ende Reparatur??*

Hi, 

auch in dem Zitierten lese ich nichts von Reparatur.
Ersetzen oder aufrüsten ist für mich etwas anderes.
Bis zu welchem Preis ist ein Echo "kleinpreisig"?

Soweit ich weiß bieten andere Echohersteller auch keinen Reparaturservice.

Grüße JK


----------



## Stoney0066 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Echolote -> Ende der Garantie = Ende Reparatur??*



jkc schrieb:


> Nö, so blöd ist das nicht, denn alternativ bleibt nur ein Neukauf.



Auch wieder wahr! #6


----------



## Dingsi (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Echolote -> Ende der Garantie = Ende Reparatur??*



loete1970 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte in dem anderen Forum auch nur der andere Hersteller gehyped werden....



Durchaus möglich. Bin da auch recht vorsichtig. 


jkc schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ...
> Bis zu welchem Preis ist ein Echo "kleinpreisig"?
> ...



Das interessiert mich auch...|kopfkrat


----------

